# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Hacked by Kamba

## AndyK

Занятная штучка  Столкнулся с сией "безделушкой"  на 3-х машинах в одном заведении культуры. Распростаняется через флэшки (файлы autorun.inf и Thumbs.db.exe).  При запуске экзешника под WinXP меняется тема рабочего стола (фоновый рисунок с надписью hacked by kamba) , бутскрин (патчит ntoskrnl.exe), появляется фоновый рисунок корневой папки (с той же пресловутой  надписью hacked by kamba) . В свойствах тему поменять дает, но через пару секунд возвращается. Зараза сидит в WINDOWS\system32\wbem\cache\files\csrss.exe. После удаления файлика дает вернуть тему рабочего стола, перестает "сыпать" на флэшку autorun.inf и thumbs.db.exe. В корне системного диска удаляем desktop.ini (убираем фоновый рисунок), удаляем файлы: 
WINDOWS\system32\ofnimeo.dll 
WINDOWS\system32\oeminfo.ini
WINDOWS\system32\oemlogo.bmp,
заменяем патченный ntoskrnl.exe. Вроде бы все. Может кому поможет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Файлики остались в наличии? Можно их просто заслать для обновления баз.

----------


## ramonium

Спасибо от души респектую !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :094:  :094:

----------


## AndyK

Увы, был ограничен во времени... Есть вероятность появления его вновь в том же заведении... суну тогда в карантин.

----------


## bolshoy kot

http://www.prevx.com/filenames/X2623...GRAND.DLL.html

----------

